# 02 SER Turbo & Brake Project



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

I've been doing some research, annoying alot of people and asking a lot of dumb questions as any noob would, but I've put this list together and I thought I'd put it up and ask you guys what you think about it, some things probably don't belong so feel free to say anything. Well here it is:

Turbo Kit: (http://www.powertechimports.com/)
-SAFC II
-Standard kit with t3/4 3251 turbo
-oil feed and return lines and all flanges and bolts
-Greddy oil adapter (pre tapped for 1/8” NPT)
-water feed and return lines, clamps, and adapters for upper and lower rad hose
-Coated 2.5” J-tube, gaskets and bolts
-3” mid pipe w/ flex tube
-Coated Protech hi-velocity manifold
-Garrett intercooler (385HP)
-All aluminum intercooler piping w/BOV flange black
-All silicone couplers and T-bolt clamps black
-Bosch BOV with recirculation hose
-3” aluminum turbo inlet pipe w/hose adapters, MAF adapter and true K&N filter
-Billet fuel rail with fittings w/ gauge adapter
-370cc Delphi injectors (flow balanced)
-Injector harness w/heat shrink and solder
-Billet fuel filter
-Bosch 1 to 1 ratio Fuel pressure regulator
-COMPLETE drop in fuel tank canister with Walbro 255lph pump
-Autometer Boost gauge and mounting cup $4095 US + $150 (shipping)

Cold Air Intake: (http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/p...ear=2002&part=cold_air_intake&part_brand=aem#) AEM Cold Air Intake $158.25

Boost Gauge: (http://www.42draftdesigns.com/product/vc150121.htm)
-30"HG-25PSI Boost Gauge (with red LED, $4.00) $30.00

Ehxaust: (http://www.protech-fabrication.com/)
-QR25DE Spec V Downpipes Constructed Out of 16 gauge Mild Steel ceramic coated TIG Welded 3" $490.00

Catback: (http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/p...ear=2002&part=exhaust_system&part_brand=borla) Borla Exhaust System SKU: 11740 $297.49

Clutch: (http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/p...r=2002&part=clutch_kit&part_brand=centerforce)
-SKU: DF914812 $361.55

Flywheel: (http://gallery.bcentral.com/GID5110147DD409639-Nissan-Maxima-Sentra-Altima.aspx?Page=2)
ALUM. FLYWHEEL 02-03 SENTRA SPEC-V 2.5L, 11 LBS $409

Break Rotors: (http://www.nationalfleetparts.com/rotors4.asp?make=NISSAN&model=SENTRA&year=2002&)
-Front - T32-5425 Slotted brake rotor(pair) $161.42
-Rear - T32-6157 Slotted brake rotor(pair) $116.81

Break Pads: (http://www.carbotecheng.com/appguide-pads-nissan.htm)
-Front - CT430/526 Bobcat break pads $99
-Rear - CT900 Bobcat break pads $95

Break Lines: (http://www.tirerack.com/brakes/brak...odridge&model=G-Stop+Brakeline+Kit&perfCode=S)
-Goodridge G-Stop High Performance Brakeline $127

Brake fluid: (http://www.synlube.com/brake.htm) Stop-4-Life™ DOT 5.1 0-91275-10051 1 Quart Bottle $25

Spark Plugs: (http://www.rpmoutlet.com/ngkinfo.htm) NGKTR6 V-Power $1.99 (ea) x4


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Bump, bump, bump....update

Headlight Bulbs: (http://www.brightheadlights-hid.com/Sylvania-silverstars.htm) 
-9007 Sylvania Silverstars 1000/1350 Max. 60/70 4000K $59.90

Foglight Bulbs: (http://www.customenterprise.com)
-Xtreme White Plus H3 $69

Grouding Kit: (http://www.activetuning.com)
-ActiveTuning Custom Engine Grounding Kit $40

Motor Mount Inserts: (http://www.powertechimports.com/)
-02-05 spec-v engine inserts 80 grade $49.99

Short Shifter: (http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4560872820)
-Axxtion Short Throw Shifter $60.00 

Break Rotors: (http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/)
-Brembo Front Replacement Vented Rotors $106.08
-Brembo Rear Replacement Vented Rotors $81.80

Break Pads: (http://www.carbotecheng.com)
-Front - Bobcat Front Brake Pads $99
-Rear - Bobcat Rear Brake Pads $95

Break Lines: (http://www.tirerack.com/)
-Goodridge G-Stop High Performance Brakeline $127

Brake fluid: (http://store.bobscycle.com/browse.cfm/4,12481.html)
-MOTUL DOT-5.1 - 860415 1 Quart Bottle $5.99

Turbo Kit: (http://www.powertechimports.com/)
-SAFC II of the external wastegate.
-Upgraded to GT2871R turbo Includes welding of the turbine, coating, water feed line adapters, banjo fittings, and the conversion
-Oil feed and return lines and all flanges and bolts
-Greddy or nissport oil adapter (pre tapped for 1/8” NPT)
-water feed and return lines, clamps, and adapters for upper and lower rad hose
-Coated 2.5” J-tube, gaskets and bolts
-2.5 or 3” mid pipe w/ flex tube
-Coated Protech hi-velocity manifold
-Garrett intercooler (385HP)
-All aluminum intercooler piping w/BOV flange
-All silicone couplers and T-bolt clamps 
-Bosch BOV with recirculation hose
-3” aluminum turbo inlet pipe w/hose adapters, MAF adapter and hardware
-3" hi-flow air filter
-hi-flow fuel filter
-446cc injectors (flow balanced)
-Injector harness w/heat shrink and solder
-inline fuel gauge with fitting
-An fitting and swivel for fuel return line
-Certified fuel line clamps
-Bosch 1 to 1 ratio Fuel pres regulator
-COMPLETE drop in fuel tank canister with Walbro 255lph pump
-Autometer Boost gauge and mounting cup
-Full instructions and full color pictures

stage 2 KIT $4095 US + $150 shipping + $595 GT2871R

Boost Gauge: (http://www.42draftdesigns.com)
-30"HG-25PSI Boost Gauge (with red LED, $4.00) $30.00

Oil Pressure Gauge: (http://www.42draftdesigns.com)
-80PSI Oil Pressure Gauge (with red LED, $4.00) $28.00

Fuel Pressure Gauge: (http://www.42draftdesigns.com)
-Pyrometer Kit (EGT) (with mini red LED, $4.00) $130.00

Ehxaust: (http://www.protech-fabrication.com/)
-QR25DE Spec V Downpipes Constructed Out of 16 gauge Mild Steel ceramic coated TIG Welded 3" $490.00

Catback: (http://www.vrsexhaust.com/)
-Stainless Steel 3" CAT-BACK SYSTEM $450

Clutch and Flywheel: (http://www.powertechimports.com)
-Flywheel and clutchkit combo $619

Balancer Shaft Removal kit: (http://www.jimwolftechnology.com) 
-OQR25-NOBAL $89.95

Spark Plugs: (http://www.rpmoutlet.com/ngkinfo.htm)
-NGKTR6 V-Power $1.99 (ea) x4

Hondata: (http://www.hondata.com/heatshield.html)
-Hondata Heatshield $60

Camshafts: (http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/)
-ASER2-QRNS1 CAMSHAFT SET $596

Crank Pulley: (http://www.unorthodoxracing.com/)
-Crank Pulleys (Ultra S) $202.42


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, for one thing, take the CAI off the first list, as we've told you CAI won't work with turbo.

what exactly do you want us to tell you?

Also, I said it elsewhere. I'm tired of moving threads. This is your last warning. Next thread you post in the wrong section will be closed.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, I did take off the CAI, but since the project is mainly the turbo I figured it would belong in the FI part, I tried putting it in the project cars but I didn't read it was only for NPM project cars.


----------



## ilovenissan (Jul 26, 2005)

just do a vg30dett swap like me man save you some money :cheers:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ilovenissan said:


> just do a vg30dett swap like me man save you some money :cheers:




LMAO! Alright bro, just shut up now.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ilovenissan said:


> just do a vg30dett swap like me man save you some money :cheers:



next time, please refrain from posting if you a) aren't being serious or b) don't know what you're talking about.

thank you!


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Yeah thanks man, like it'll only cost me 4k to put a 300ZX engine in my car...:lame:


----------



## alfzong (Jan 10, 2005)

this thread sucks.

alf


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Good Gawd.
If anyone is considering all that pls call me for a complete SpecV with sleeved block and stand alone with more whp then that intercooler can handle 1-877-424-4557. No Azenis kickers pls.


----------

